# Converting PNG/PSD to OFM



## BobFijiwinkle

Hey all. I'm a new member here and was wondering if anyone could convert my hi-res png or psd file into a .ofm file. Should I make it vector in illustrator first?

Thanks much. PM me or reply here if you can do this.

William


----------



## BML Builder

William,
PNG and PSD files can't just be converted to OFM files. They will need to be digitized. An OFM file is the Melco embroidery file that has been digitized with the Design Shop software. You will need to find someone who can digitize your files for you and they will probably charge you digitizing fees for doing this.
I hope this helps.
Marilyn


----------



## BobFijiwinkle

Thanks Marilyn. Zazzle.com did it for me for $30.


----------



## BML Builder

Good. I'm glad you were able to find someone to help you. And depending on the design that sounds like a good price also.


----------



## BobFijiwinkle

Really? I thought it was a total rip-off, but I needed it done, and nobody except you on this forum seems nice… I got tons of flaming messages 

The image is here:

http://img686.imageshack.us/i/chewiedoodlestrongfille.png/


----------



## myfinishingtouch

William,
Total rip-off? I know you didn't want to pay anything for somebody to do some work for you but that is somewhat of an unrealistic expectation when you come to a forum full of people that do embroidery for a living. Digitizing designs and doing embroidery for people is how we make money. It was evident you didn't understand the embroidery digitization process and the tools needed or the learning required to be able to digitize a design but we had to buy the software and learn through trial and error how to use it. That's what you are paying for and I hope the design works out well for you. Cheaper isn't always better and with digitization you may find that you get what you pay for. If you are only going to put the design on a single item then the quality of the digitzation may not be as important as it would be if you are trying to embroidery 100 items. A poorly digitized design won't flow properly, it will probably have improper underlay causing the design to curl on the garment, it'll have unnecessary thread changes and thread breaks and you'd be tearing your hair out in frustration and blaming the digitizer for a bad quality design. A properly digitized design will lay flat on a garment and sew out with a minimum number of thread changes and thread breaks. Good luck with your design.

Just out of curiosity do you expect every service provided by another to be overpriced and a rip-off? As previously stated, $30 doesn't seem terrible for a digitized design.

Dave


----------



## BobFijiwinkle

BobFijiwinkle said:


> … I got tons of flaming messages


my point exactly.


----------



## imeccentric

I agree with you, Dave. Can't tell you how many times I've offered to help someone here and several have not even offered a thank you(although most do). I've also found that those who complain most about others prices, don't ever think their prices are too high.


----------



## zoom_monster

BobFijiwinkle said:


> my point exactly.


Bob, I think you miss the point. Though people may have seemed "mean" to you, there was also a little bit of education mixed in there. If you were willing to post your design and have 10 people bid on it, you probably would have gotten a few who would have done it for less, but the real point is that you thought that the real service was "worthless". For people who take this seriously, that is a painful slap. Please understand this. You may or may not understand the difference between a $5 design and a $100 design, but please realize there are situations where if you don't want to be "ripped off" then you'll want to talk to an expert.


----------



## imeccentric

Z,
Much more eloquent than me


----------



## lizziemaxine

imeccentric said:


> Z,
> Much more eloquent than me


Yes, much more eloquent than Jim.
Just kidding Jim. The way you said it was just fine.


----------



## Harleywld1

I need a JPEG digitized any help appreciated


----------



## ShirlandDesign

Well a start would be understanding what digitizing or punching is. 

A digitizing "tape" or file is the programing that tells an embroidery machine where to put the stitches, how close together they should be, what type of stitches to use, how to make a "path" through the design to minimize the amount of jumping around (among other things) to do, when to trim the threads, and when to change the color of thread. An embroidered design is a 3 dimensional physical construction that has to be designed correctly to even function on an embroidery machine, after all we're slamming thread at very high speeds into a moving piece of cloth or material. Each sewn piece is a distinct individual reproduction and some elements of any design will sew uniquely from garment to garment, although usually the application is mostly, very similar. 

So, this takes knowledge, skill, experience, and some people think talent, and damned expensive software. 

I can't believe how affordable it's become.


----------



## franmarq

Harleywld1 said:


> I need a JPEG digitized any help appreciated


TuBordado.Com


----------

